# 1st Time grower



## KoDak (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been reading a lot and im finally starting my FIRST grow. Im super excited. Im growing in my apartment (right now, thats my only option). I have already geminated my seed and have planted to seed. This is day 5 and my seed has already sprouted, in fact its about 2 inches long. So its about that time for me to get everything I need. I had the store clerk write me out everything I need and a quote. I just had a few questions to ask before I make my these purchases tomorrow. Im only starting with 3 seeds since Im a beginner.

The picture is of what the clerk wrote of the things need (its backwards tho) anyway..... 

What dirt should I preferably get? (name possibly)

Are florescent bulb better?

Is a timer needed right now?

The tent im suppose to get is a 3x3 silver edition, its $259.99, is that price too much? if so, if I buy a cheaper tent, how will I know if the other items the clerk listed will fit properly with the new tent?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Irish (Oct 29, 2011)

is this a joke on someone? why post that knowing its not readable? you should read alot more before blowing your coin if you have no clue what it involves to complete a grow. read all the stickys here for starters. lots of invaluable info...


----------



## getnasty (Oct 29, 2011)

You are overpaying if you pay that price. Take his recommendations and browse ebay and craigslist for items. As a beginner, you really don't need the best of the best and handmedowns are less expensive. Unless you're one of the type that prefers everything brand new in the box, I see no reason for you to be paying that much for the things you need to start.


-nasty


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2011)

> What dirt should I preferably get? (name possibly)



I prefer Fox Farm Ocean Forest



> Are florescent bulb better?



HO t-5's work great for veg, still would use a hps for flower



> Is a timer needed right now?



I run my lights 24/ 7 in veg so I do not use a timer then. When in flower I use more timers



> The tent im suppose to get is a 3x3 silver edition, its $259.99, is that price too much? if so, if I buy a cheaper tent, how will I know if the other items the clerk listed will fit properly with the new tent?


There are cheaper ones that work just as well, just check if there is enough openings for vents and ect. I would get a 4x4 tent.imo


----------



## KoDak (Oct 30, 2011)

thank u pcduck for the insight


----------



## Roddy (Oct 30, 2011)

You don't need the MH bulb, save money there. I'd not get the 400w, I'd go a 600w...you need 5000 lumens per sq' and while I believe the 400w will just push that, it won't make you happy!

Order or find a 6 bulb 4' T5 with veg bulbs for your vegging, this is what you need right now....NOW! lol You should have had this before starting those seeds, but as long as you are fast, you'll be ok! Put that light about an inch from the top of the seedling and giddyap! I say a 6 bulb 4' T5 because I have a feeling you plan to grow more and will appreciate the room under that light!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2011)

Actually, the time to get everything you needed was before you started a single seed.  You should have a grow space set up and dialed in before you even germinate 1 seed.  A 2" seedlings with no place to put it is not good.  It sounds like it is stretching already.  

I also think you are being ripped off--$830 is way too much for what you have there.  In addition to that there is no real info on what you are getting.  You have an inline duct fan listed--what brand is it, what type is it  (centrifuge fans are great, duct booster fans are crap), how many cfms does it push, etc, etc.


----------



## KoDak (Oct 31, 2011)

ok, this is what im suppose to get tmrw morning is:

6" charcoal fiber filter
6" inline fan (400 cfm)
ultrasun aluminum 400w ballast
6" air cooled reflector 
6" non-insulated air ducts
fox farm ocean forest soil
Maxlume metal halide bulb 400mh (42,000 lumens)
        and
2x4 lighthouse tent (54.5x28"x78")

so what do u think, its a lil more detailed...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice list.

But I would go with a hps over a mH bulb(more lumens/watt, better for flower.) and would go with insulated duct over non-insulated.(less noise and cooler)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2011)

I would recommend getting some T5HO lights for vegging, but since you have the metal halide for the 400w ballast, you can use that and get the T5s later. The T5s are great for vegging young plants as the spectrum is better than the MH. I actually use both so that I get more varied spectrum of light. I hope the ballast that you bought is digital (electronic) versus the heavy thansformer/capacitor type as the digital ballasts can use either the MH or HPS bulbs without issue. You will need to get the HPS bulb for when you switch to flowering as they need the yellowish spectrum that comes from the HPS for proper flowering.

I agree with THG that you started your seeds too soon as it takes time and effort to set up a proper grow space, and getting it straight first b4 starting seeds would eliminate a lot of aggrivation, however you are going so you have to just roll with what you got.

I am not a soil grower but I know it has its challenges for new growers, so read all the info that you can on growing in soil. It is waaay more than just popping some seeds in dirt and sticking under a light. These plants are very exotic and are particular to the conditions that they need to grow properly and even more particular to the conditions needed to produce any kind of quality smoke. You will need to set up the soil properly and get supplimental nutrients for feeding the plants as they grow. Since you are planning on using FoxFarms' soil, then you should look at getting their nutes as well (don't use miracle grow fertilizer as it is not made for MJ).

Good luck to you. Read all you can, and green mojo for your first grow bro


----------



## Roddy (Oct 31, 2011)

He hasn't bought the MH yet and I'd suggest against it, go with the T5. As I said above, might look into the 600w as you'll surely appreciate the better lighting!


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 31, 2011)

If you are trying to save money in hardware i would say for you to go just for a HPS. For the size you want a 400HPS is ok. You can use it in veg also, the growth is better and with the winter coming high temps shouldn't be a issue.

If you can i would suggest smartpots or airpots for your grow. The difference is huge and it is a small grow so it is worthy.

Good luck for your operation. Keep us updated


----------



## KoDak (Oct 31, 2011)

ok guys thanks a lot for the input. im about to go make these purchases. How soon will i need the nutes. I just discontinued my little seedling because like u yall said. I started too early. im ordering new seed today from attitude. just 3. I will keep you all updated and asked questions if i get confused along the way with reading. i appreciate ur help. thank u!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2011)

> How soon will i need the nutes.



If using fox farm ocean forest not for about a month after the seedling sprouts


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 31, 2011)

IMO, they want too much money for what you have there.  Try to get them down on the price some.  

A 6" fan, filter, and ducting should be under $200.
An air cooled 400W total setup should be below $200.
A 2 x 4 tent should be under $100.

I recommend getting insulated ducting and a speed controller.

You should be able to get everything for under $600 IMO.


----------



## KoDak (Oct 31, 2011)

ok, thanks alot. im on my way there now


----------



## KaptainKush (Nov 2, 2011)

You should veg with CFLs they work just fine for veg no matter what anyone else says i have been using them to veg for years now and had no problems...good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2011)

IMO, you shouldn't veg with CFLs if you have other options--CFLs are the least desirable lights to grow with and these are the reasons:  

You _can_ grow with CFLs and NO ONE here says you can't.  The problem with CFLs is that they cost about 33% more to operate every single month than other types of light, they put out more heat, and they produce less bud.  They cost the most to operate of all the lights we use for growing and they produce the least.  These are the facts and are really not disputable.  

If setting up a new grow I recommend T5s for vegging if you are going to buy lights for vegging.  They put out about the same (or even a little more) lumens per watt than MH and run way cooler so plants can be right up next the the tubes.  In addition, they spread the light better.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to agree with THG:aok:

Plus they are a whole lot easier to move if needed.


----------



## KaptainKush (Nov 2, 2011)

they are opinions I like to veg with CFLs and flower with HPS it works for me so I will continue to use them!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2011)

No, it is not opinion.  If you like to veg with CFLs that is fine--no one is trying to change _your_ mind, but it is a* fact* that they DO cost more to operate, they ARE hotter, and they DO produce less bud--they are literally the most expensive lights to veg with and the least efficient.  A new grower is asking for information.  I am going to give him the best advise I can.


----------



## KaptainKush (Nov 2, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No, it is not opinion.  If you like to veg with CFLs that is fine--no one is trying to change _your_ mind, but it is a* fact* that they DO cost more to operate, they ARE hotter, and they DO produce less bud--they are literally the most expensive lights to veg with and the least efficient.  A new grower is asking for information.  I am going to give him the best advise I can.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KoDak (Nov 2, 2011)

I got everything u guys requested but I have to go back n get t5 lights. my seeds are in the mail. i ordered from attitude. I didnt get the digital ballast. I think ima stick with the one on the list. Will that b a problem? i still havent opened anything yet... just the tent. I think i will need help even setting the tent up in the inside.... im ashamed to say


----------



## KoDak (Nov 2, 2011)

THG... thankx. ima go with the t5. when i went in to the mj store the clerk told me how good t5's are and what they produce. im new and i just want the best advice. Im listening to every1 and asking questions. I appreciate it all. BY THE WAY GUYS... im a female grower


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

KaptainKush said:
			
		

> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:




I guess some would just rather spend more and get less:ignore:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase. If using t-5's to veg you do not need mH, just a hps for flower. mH will work but hps is better in flower


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2011)

KoDak said:
			
		

> THG... thankx. ima go with the t5. when i went in to the mj store the clerk told me how good t5's are and what they produce. im new and i just want the best advice. Im listening to every1 and asking questions. I appreciate it all. BY THE WAY GUYS... im a female grower



Yahoo--another female grower.  Don't worry about needing help setting up the tent.  This hobby does have a learning curve.  There are no stupid questions.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 2, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yahoo--another female grower.  Don't worry about needing help setting up the tent.  This hobby does have a learning curve.  There are no stupid questions.



yea female  lol i feel lost looking inside this tent tryna figure out how this even suppose to fit and hang in here. lol. ill get to it this weekend. Im so excited to share this experience with beginners and experts. I love to learn about this! thanks again. Ill keep yall updated


----------



## KoDak (Nov 2, 2011)

by the way i 1st purchased the mh lights but after you all expressed which was better I made the switch to th3 600 w hps and Ill be picking up my t5  hopefully this weekend. bare with me guys. im new and nervous


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2011)

KoDak said:
			
		

> by the way i 1st purchased the mh lights but after you all expressed which was better I made the switch to th3 600 w hps and Ill be picking up my t5  hopefully this weekend. bare with me guys. im new and nervous



smart move..saved money and will get better bud with the 600...We all started somewhere


----------



## KaptainKush (Nov 3, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I guess some would just rather spend more and get less:ignore:


:yeahthat:


----------



## Roddy (Nov 3, 2011)

:rofl: KK....as long as you're happy lol

Sounds like you're getting things in order, well done Kodak!!


----------



## KoDak (Nov 4, 2011)

question! the clerk at the mj store told me to come back to get some tea compost water for when iM ready to transplant. have any1 heard of this? is it effective/needed? 

second, whn i start the veg stage, how long should i keep it under the t5 lights. some say 24 hrs some say 12/12. what do you all think is better?

is there a site that sells a decent priced, reliable pH meter?

thnx in advance!


----------



## Irish (Nov 5, 2011)

if your using the ocean forrest soil pcduck talked about, you just need to add water thru veg period. soon as the seed pops thru the soil, put them under the t5 light. i would get to reading some of the stickies at the top of each page here, and you will be better prepared in 4-6 weeks when you'll want to flower, which is 12 light hours, 12 dark hours. set the 12's to your schedule, but once you set them say at 8am lights on, then at 8pm lights off, you want to do it the same daily. but this is in the flower period, so we dont want to put the horse ahead of the cart. 

start your babies in a smaller pot, and the norm is beer/keg plastic cups for soil farmers mostly. you can write with black marker right on cup what strain, date started, etc...you can feel the weight of your cups and know when to water. water only when the soil dries between watering. just starting, it is important not to overwater, where your plants are constantly wet. yeah, let em dry, then water again. prolly every other day. you'll learn by the weight of the pot thier in. 

ph meter? depends what your looking to spend? i use a cheap ph pen from milwaukee. cost me 30 bones. i've had same one going on five years. they are built to last only if properly taken care of as to sellers instructions. mine has to be stored in plain clean tap water. so its just what you got to spend i guess, cause they get pricey for top of the line meters. i'd check on ebay first. then you can compare at your shop. 

in veg, you run that t5 light right down close to the plant about 4 inches off top, and run that 24/7. do not interupt that light period. some run thier veg on a 18on/6off, but most run them 24/7, and with you just starting out, i'd keep it uncomplicated, and run them 24/7 imo. 

btw, what strains did you order? were here to help...peace...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2011)

KoDak said:
			
		

> question! the clerk at the mj store told me to come back to get some tea compost water for when iM ready to transplant. have any1 heard of this? is it effective/needed?
> 
> second, whn i start the veg stage, how long should i keep it under the t5 lights. *some say 24 hrs some say 12/12.* what do you all think is better?
> 
> ...



I would be careful sharing too much with the store clerk.  Even if you are legal it is a good idea to keep your mouth shut about your grows.

Vegging should be done with 24/7 lighting.  Your post says that some say 12/12 for veg--where did you run across that?--no one uses 12/12 to veg.  The T5 can be kept very close to the tops of your plants.  Once the seedlings get established, I put the lights withing an inch or 2 from the plants.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

information here is so useful. thank u guys! I will keep quiet to the clerk too. Irish thnx for the info. I will get to reading the stickies after I study today..I just want a cheap reliable pH pen. Im not gon lie, some of these things seem complicated but I HAVE TO DO THIS. I will read read read!


THE SEEDS I GOT FROM ATTITUDE:
1.Dinafem Seeds Moby **** #2
Feminized Seeds Per Pack 
2.Dinafem Seeds Roadrunner Automatic Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack
3.UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Bubba Kush 33

so does this mean they are female? I dont have 2try and determine if they female or male right? silly question  :/

Another question. I saw someone write that Fox farm can harm seedlings. Thats wat I brought, should I get another kind of soil for seedlings?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2011)

> Another question. I saw someone write that Fox farm can harm seedlings. Thats wat I brought, should I get another kind of soil for seedlings?



I plant my seeds right into the ffof, I never lost one that sprouted.ime

 Roadrunner Automatic Feminized is an auto. A true auto will flower with 24/7 light but most use 20/4 lighting. The rest of your seeds are photo period seeds which require 12/12 lighting.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

omg! for smell. i didnt get a carbon filter? was that something i missing off my list. what else can i use or smell?


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 6, 2011)

carbon filter is a most when smell is a problem ...


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

damnit. how could i forget. do i need it b4 i start any type of growing or could i wait till their in the veg or flowering stage. I havent even germinated my seeds yet. they r in the mail.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

question, im growing in a apartment. im confused as to how to set this tent up and where the carb filter will go?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2011)

Carbon filters are heavy, can your tent support a filter?

Most growers (I included) try to place the carbon filter inside the grow room then suck air through the filter then to outside the grow room area. 
Some set their filter outside the grow room then blow air through it.

There are some nice DIY filters in our DIY section

Not really needed til flower but once in flower you sure need something.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2011)

I would recommend running auto seeds or reg seed, rather than trying to do them both at the same time.

I never run a filter, but in an apartment, I am sure you will probably need one.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

ok, so i should wait todo the roadrunner! its a nice size tent. i guess ill only be growing two plants inside now, since the other seed is an auto.i should have enough room in the inside to put the filter in there. is there pix on here whr i can get an idea of how it should look.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

how did u get the filter to stay up there. it seem so heavy btw, that road runner look sooooo good 



			
				PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> heres my roadrunner in my 4x2 tent and how i like to set up my tent with a filter
> 
> TENT SET UP 1
> 
> ...


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 6, 2011)

Wondering the same thing, is the fan just sitting on top of your tent? I am about to set mine up as well


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

it look delish! i have a 4X4 tent. so that should also fit in mind. im just taking any advice. where u get bungee cord from. im tryna figure out how to get my tent set up. Im not doing a perpetual grow so im gonna have to do a switch out. i dont need the ducting or carbon fil till flowering....?


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

i see how the flange works...seems easy. thnx. if im using the t5 lights for veg, what will my ducting b connecting to in this stage... im sorry but i dont wna ask dumb questions. im kinda lost here


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Category%2DCarbon%2DFilter%2DFan%2Dand%2DAccessories%2Easp

which 1did u get?


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

this is everything i got so far. im getting t5's next week, by the way, i think i said the wrong size of my tent. but here is everything below:


6" charcoal fiber filter
6" inline fan (400 cfm)
ultrasun aluminum 400w ballast
6" air cooled reflector 
6" non-insulated air ducts
fox farm ocean forest soil
600 w hps
and
2x4 lighthouse tent (54.5x28"x78")

do u see anything im missing. wat kind nutes would u reccomend? and how soon to use them?

oh yea. have u heard or using tea compost water when transplanting?


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

ok, im sorry. i just copied and paste that list from the begininng of the thread. I since then change it.

I did do some exchanging and got the 600w ballast instead of 400w

and the 600w hps maxlume bulb


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

so with the size of my tent what carbon filter do u suggest. 2x4 tent. and where and wat is the charcoal fiber filter for?


----------



## KoDak (Nov 6, 2011)

ok thanx alot. appreciate it


----------



## KoDak (Nov 9, 2011)

i just my seeds in today. bout to go germinate! by the way, wats better, inline fans or Centrifugal Fans and why? wats the difference


----------



## KoDak (Nov 9, 2011)

which do u have on ur tent?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2011)

Actually centrifuge fans are inline fans.  The ones we want you to stay away from are the inline *booster* fans.  These are not meant to be stand alone fans, but are meant to assist other larger fans on long ducting runs.


----------



## Irish (Nov 10, 2011)

kodak, checking back in on you. 

do you have an understanding of what an auto flowering period, and a photo period is all about yet?

auto flowering is a plant not needing 12 hours of darkness. you can leave light on it 24/7 from start to finish, and it will be happy. this is what i would suggest you do as a first time grower, then if you enjoy growing auto strains, you can learn more about them later down the road as to giving them 18/6 light/dark. 

photo period is a plant that requires 12 hours of constant light, and 12 hours of uninterupted dark to flower the plants.

these are two separate plants that require separate lighting needs, and is wise not to run them togeather under the same light. not totally impossible, just not good to try and jump into being new imo. 

i would had suggested keeping the 400 being a new grower that is doing a first grow.(you start at the bottom in any good building project)  heat is going to be your main issue with that 600 in the tent. pay close attention to venting that heat out now. thats going to need to be your main point of research now you will want to study up on imo. put a small thermometer in your tent also, so you know exactly what your working with on venting the added heat out. (heat out, fresh air in). plants need lots of fresh air. venting out the heat in a tent grow will be your #1 concern...it is the most important aspect of a tent grow. (your ability to keep temp under 80f will dictate your success). 

i would suggest a test run with bag seed to give you a general layout of how a grow works, before burning up your money seeds. but yeah, venting is #1 aspect to being a successful tent grower imo. 

were here to help...no question is a dumb one...we all went through the start up stage, and the figuring out part of how to grow our own smoke. so no matter what the question may be, we want to see you become efficient at growing, and were here to assist, so ask away anytime. peace...


----------



## KoDak (Nov 10, 2011)

Thnks u guys. I understand now Irish. I started germinating the moby **** and the bubba Kush this morn. I have a better understanding so I know wat to do next time. So the inline fan I have is ok? It's not a booster fan. Just an online fan. I'm tryna figure out what I need the charcoal fiber filter for and where does it go? I'm lost there! I wana make sure I set the inside up right since u said heat will b my main issue. I can't risk any mistakes as far as that goes.


----------



## Irish (Nov 10, 2011)

did you see puffins pics of the road runner in tent? the filter is in tent 2 pic. you bungee strap it up high, and secure it real good too so it isnt loose. it is for the mj smell. the carbon filters any smell from escaping a sealed room. 

i am lucky in that i dont have to run a carbon filter. i'll let someone else field that question. but in apartment growing, a filter could save you from neighbors smelling your growing weed and call cops. some plants smell alot more than others.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes I saw it. But the one they suggested me is way smaller then his. It say organic air charcoal fiber filter 6". It's nothin like the one he has. I appreciate ur help BTW


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2011)

KoDak said:
			
		

> Thnks u guys. I understand now Irish. I started germinating the moby **** and the bubba Kush this morn. I have a better understanding so I know wat to do next time. So the inline fan I have is ok? It's not a booster fan. Just an online fan. I'm tryna figure out what I need the charcoal fiber filter for and where does it go? I'm lost there! I wana make sure I set the inside up right since u said heat will b my main issue. I can't risk any mistakes as far as that goes.



Can you put up a link to the fan and filter you are thinking about?  Pretty much the only inline fans I have seen are centrifuge fans or booster fans.  You won't need a filter for a while.  Get the other necessities first.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 10, 2011)

i would use the 50/50 coco coir/perlite mixture. great air and water retention qualities. u can get **** cheaper but, whatevs. good luck my friend. definately get advise before trying anything. like hemp goddess said, you should have had all this stuff in place before starting. smart pots are great too for root space/air pruning


----------



## KoDak (Nov 10, 2011)

I.have everything but I don't have it set up inside the tent. I had a lot of advice wat to get in this thread n I made some exchanges based on what they said. I will try to post pic of fan in the morning.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 11, 2011)

heres the filter i have the 6' one.
theres a video too. do I need this?

hxxp://www.greners.com/organic-air-hepa-air-filters.html

and the fan:

hxxp://www.greners.com/i/fans-ventilation-filters/products/inline-fans-blowers/10-inch-fans/active-air-in-line-fan-10-inch-656-cfm.html


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 11, 2011)

There is absolutely no reason to get a 10" 760 cfm fan for a 3 x 3 space.  I would suggest looking at a 6" fan.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 11, 2011)

no thats just the video. these are the one's i actually have right below. I need to know do i need both and what is the filter for? 

 I HAVE THE 6' FAN.
hxxp://www.greners.com/active-air-in-line-fans.html


and i have the 6" organic air filter
hxxp://www.greners.com/organic-air-hepa-air-filters.html


----------



## KoDak (Nov 11, 2011)

im about to go to store....to get t5 lamp


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 11, 2011)

I think that Hamster Lewis may have tried a filter like that one out.  I do not use filters, but they are for keeping the grow room smells down.  You can use a fan without a filter, but a filter has to have a fan.  Most plants do not start smelling until they are into flowering.  You may not need a filter for a while.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 13, 2011)

how soon after the seedling become a lil flower will i have to feed it? with the fox farm soil im using, what kinda nutes would u guys suggest?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2011)

FFof last about a month before needing nutes.

The choice of nutes is growers preference, but  I like General Hydroponics 3 Part..Flora Micro...Flora Grow....Flora Bloom.. Mix the Micro first into your water then the others


----------



## KoDak (Nov 13, 2011)

Even tho.Im growing in soil I can use the hydoponic 3 parts?


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think that Hamster Lewis may have tried a filter like that one out.  I do not use filters, but they are for keeping the grow room smells down.  You can use a fan without a filter, but a filter has to have a fan.  Most plants do not start smelling until they are into flowering.  You may not need a filter for a while.






			
				KoDak said:
			
		

> and i have the 6" organic air filter
> hxxp://www.greners.com/organic-air-hepa-air-filters.html




Nchef I believe is running those type of filters....they look like car intakes.

I hve an actual Carbon Filter hanging in my tent but I hve yet to use it. The negative pressure and exhausting out a window hve been enough.


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2011)

KoDak said:
			
		

> Even tho.Im growing in soil I can use the hydoponic 3 parts?



Oh hell yeah....it is all I use. Most Hydro nutrients can be used in soil but soil nutrients can't always be used in Hydro applications.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 13, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nchef I believe is running those type of filters....they look like car intakes.
> 
> I hve an actual Carbon Filter hanging in my tent but I hve yet to use it. The negative pressure and exhausting out a window hve been enough.



Thanks Hamster--couldn't remember exactly who ran that filter.  I am getting that CRS disease you get as you get older.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 13, 2011)

Thnx for the response guys. I went and xchage the filter for the carbon filter. I'm more pleased with this decision based on the reviews n common use of it. My seeds r in rockwool. I got the 4"x8 filter. Weigh 8lbs with the 6-4" reducer. N sum nite by botanicare 3-2-4 for veg. I'm a beginner. So I wana stay simple as possible for now.. need help setting tent up before it goes into flower


----------



## KoDak (Nov 14, 2011)

my seed broke and sprouted in the rockwool, I have them sitting in a plastic bag right now. whn do i put the rockwool inside dirt and in some light?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2011)

Now


----------



## KoDak (Nov 14, 2011)

i ordered from attitude but one of my seeds didnt sprout. its been a wk and from the looks of it, it dont seem like it going to sprout. is there anythg i can do?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 14, 2011)

No, sometimes seeds just don't sprout.

I would get them out of the plastic bags now, whether you plant in dirt or not.  Seedlings, unlike clones, do not need or want it too moist.  I never use domes or plastic bags for seedlings.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 14, 2011)

So contacting attitude is pointless. I'm out of luck.... Sux!


----------



## KoDak (Nov 14, 2011)

when seeds germ and the root sprout out, do you put root in facing down or up?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2011)

I never ever ever put the root facing up.   

If the seed has popped and the root is sticking out, it has germinated (put the root facing down when planting in medium).  Whether it continues to grow is dependent on a lot of factors.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 15, 2011)

In the sticky for germinating it say put root facing up in medium. That's wat I did. I guess that's y it didn't grow. I have to order new seeds today


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 15, 2011)

I doubt that that is the reason that it did not grow.  I always put the root facing down as I see no justification for the root to have to do a 180 and no one has ever been able to give me a reason that this is beneficial.  Did it say to do this even if you have already germinated your seed and it has popped?   I'll check the sticky out.


----------



## KoDak (Nov 24, 2013)

while plant is in veg, is it ok to trim some of the leaves/branches so light can reach the bottom os the plant? 

if I were to cut or trim branches, would that harm the plant, seeing out it would now be exposed to al the elements n the tent?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 24, 2013)

You can do all the trimming you want while in veg. Unless the strain is genetically very weak, stress during veg will not affect the flowering plant.

That being said, you have to be careful and strategic about trimming up plants to get light deeper into the plant. The term "trimming" typically means removing leaves, and while this will not hurt the plant, it isn't recommended except in a few circumstances. Removing the fan leaves is like removing panels from a solar electricity generation system, you rob the plant of its ability to capture and utilize the light energy that it needs for producing the complex compounds that we enjoy so much.

If you are trying to achieve deeper penetration of light, there are different ways to do that. Trimming during veg, if done right will actually help the plant achieve deeper penetration and more bud sites during flower. One method is "topping" which will encourage the plant to create 2 branches where there was only 1 before. "Fim" is similar to topping and will encourage multiple tops to grow around the plant. Both of these techniques will make the plant more "bushy".  Also tying down branches that are growing upward will spread out the growth of the plant and allow more light penetration. 

I employ the use of 2 or more lights over a set of plants so that the light is hitting each plant from different angles, and this helps to prevent as much shading of a single light source.

Topping and Fimming are quite easy to do, and there are videos on you tube that will show you. There is also a technique known as "lolipopping" that you can use to create more air-flow space under the canopy of a plant that has grown big. With that you would remove select branches from the bottom of the plant that wouldn't get much light during flower.

I hope this helps. If you need more help with it, just ask


----------



## KoDak (Dec 1, 2013)

I fed my plants this Saturday 11.30.13.  The feeding kinda flowed thru the plant and out quite fast. The olants are in starter pots and I believe it ready for transition into bigger 3 or 5 gallon pots (I have both sizes). The babies have been in their starter pots for three wks and one day. 

My question is, would I cause tremendous disruption to the plant if I transplant it into bigger pots this upcoming tuesday, seeing how I just fed them this past Saturday?  

I have some blue dream growing and using botanicare nutes, do anyone know if this is a great line to use on this strain? I typically use a lower doasge than what is recommended. I found that when I follow it exactly,  myoplants began to turn yellow and brown. 

Also, is two months long enough to veg and flower or should I extend it?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 2, 2013)

first off as long as you havnt done any topping, fimming, or trimming within the past week or 2 then theres no reason the transplant would hurt, simply transplant into the new home, fewer transplants is better on the plant so you may want to just jump to the 5gal pots right away, just remember after they are in their new homes all cozey and tucked in nicely give them a little watering of just plain pHed water.

as for length of veg thats dependent on a few things, mainly YOU, the longer you veg the larger it will be, there for with proper training you can increase the yield quite a bit, as i said proper training, if you top or fim or even prune (trimming leaves and branches to let light penetrate deeper) you MUST give them a week or 2 to recover before you do any other topping, fimming or pruning, now with tying branches down you can do that when ever, its actually very low stress as long as you dont force branches down causing them to break, slow bending, tie to a point and later you tighten up those ties to pull the branches down more after they have adjusted to their new positon. when it all comes down to it make sure you give them at least 2 weeks to recover from any topping, fimming, or pruning before you put them into flower, if they arnt recovered fully you will have problems in flower. but all in all its up to you on how long you veg for, i know people who swear on 2 month vegs and other who simply take them to 25 day reguardless if from seed or clone, so its all up to you in the end.


----------



## 7thG (Dec 2, 2013)

It doesn't really matter which way you put it in nature will take over and sort it out.


----------

